# Spare cassette



## barge1914 (Jun 8, 2020)

I know a lot of you have a spare cassette. Where do you carry it? And do you get any problems like leakage or smells when stored full. We can go up to 5 days or so on water tank, but because of size of cassette can only last 2-3 days, which means we need a service place, loo or campsite every 2-3 days. Given likelihood of campsites being full and public loos closed I’m thinking of a spare to increase our range. Problem is I don’t have an outside locker to store a full cassette, only a large vertical locker which opens both inside and out...hence the question.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 8, 2020)

When we had the Bessacarr we used to store our spare in the shower in one of those Ikea blue bags, only once did we seal it in a black bin bag due to smell.


----------



## mfw (Jun 8, 2020)

P pot works for me i'm not carrying an additional cassette everyone has peed against the side of a tree at some point even as children - cassette will last longer -more for female use


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 8, 2020)

mfw said:


> P pot works for me i'm not carrying an additional cassette everyone has peed against the side of a tree at some point even as children - cassette will last longer -more for female use


Even women have been known to try not to get their knickers wet around their ankles.


----------



## mfw (Jun 8, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Even women have been known to try not to get their knickers wet around their ankles.


Tried to be polite but you can extend a cassette further if you think about it


----------



## SimonM (Jun 8, 2020)

I do carry a spare, in a heavy duty black bag inside the garage. In fact when I came home from Italy last year I had 3 as I bought a new one when I went shopping in Milan. If the seal is good then there’s no smell.


----------



## witzend (Jun 8, 2020)

There are 20 ltr containers with a large enough filler which you can empty your cassette into and possibly stand up right in your locker no chance of smell or leaks + much cheaper than a spare cassette. I got mine from a dairy farm he had a pile outside dairy but they do similar cans for home brewers








						Home brew containers 20L & 40L  | eBay
					

The distinctive rectangular shape saves valuable Bench space. The optional wide neck allows the user to reach inside the carboy for easier cleaning. Carboy Material: HDPE.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## spigot (Jun 8, 2020)

We carry a good quality plastic lidded bucket to wee in which goes out with the washing water into a hedgerow or bush.
This makes the cassette last longer. We have actually gone 9 days before now without having to empty.
I will add that this was during touring otherwise we would have the “pyramid” problem!


----------



## mfw (Jun 8, 2020)

A very debatable subject camping dig hole and bury -  motorhome if you want freedom and extended cassette duration has to be p pot like it or not make your own choice - rather than some dirty bugger dumping crap in bushes


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2020)

We have a cheap "plastic jerrycan" with 2 large openings with suitable screwcaps.
It is similar capacity to a cassette. As the screwcaps are good we keep in in the garage.
But we have never had to drive with it even1/2 full
You can empty your cassette into it and it will not smell or leak etc.
We have not had to use it for poo as yet because with careful habits and the odd bush or Public toilets we can go (or should I say not go) for 3 days
As we spend a lot of time in europe "blackwater emptying" is usually done at aires or stellplatz or sosta daily (or every 2nd day for a cost of 2euros
The main use the Tand gets  gets is  to empty grey water into and then carry to grey dump......Saves moving the vehicle.
Ours is black and was about £12 from Aldi


----------



## mfw (Jun 9, 2020)

The cassette's have a vent to release excess pressure presumably for the decomposition process ( cassette compartment fairly well sealed off from interior of van ) so whatever you do worth thinking about


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2020)

mfw said:


> The cassette's have a vent to release excess pressure presumably for the decomposition process ( cassette compartment fairly well sealed off from interior of van ) so whatever you do worth thinking about


The "Black tank" I have is a touch flexible (unlike a casssette) thus I suspect it wil expand slightly to allow for such pressure change.
But as I posted only ever usedd it for grey water.
It it were to be stored upright and secure the top screwcap could be left in place but not fully closed which would allow venting !


----------



## Deleted member 47296 (Jun 9, 2020)

In the back of my mind I knew that I had seen a carrier that would store a spare. Never used one but here it is: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fiamma-04778-01-Porta-Kassett/dp/B000ZLVQXY 

Cheaper ones are available elsewhere but this add has explanatory diagrams.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2020)

Inpress Plastics Royal Black Waste Water Carrier - 23 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
					

Inpress Plastics Royal Black Waste Water Carrier - 23 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## SimonM (Jun 9, 2020)

cronkle said:


> In the back of my mind I knew that I had seen a carrier that would store a spare. Never used one but here it is:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fiamma-04778-01-Porta-Kassett/dp/B000ZLVQXY
> 
> Cheaper ones are available elsewhere but this add has explanatory diagrams.


Check what cassette you use as they are different sizes and that will only accept one version, not my C250(?).


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 9, 2020)

My cassette is the c400 long & thin capacity 18.5 ltrs fills in  about 3.5 days so about 5 ltrs a day , avg healthy male urinates 2 Lts a day by using a pee bottle (I have a 2ltr fabric conditioner bottle ) emptied into hedgerow etc I can extend the normal 3-4days to 5-6 , 
   I previously carried a cleaned & bleached cassette as a spare for 3 years and never took it out of the sealed bag I'd put it in


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 9, 2020)

I carry a spare cassett in one of the lockers, if it’s full I put it in a black bag just in case but been fine so far. I also have a 25litre black container (grey waste type thing) that I can empty cassette in if needs be. I also carry a shovel


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 9, 2020)

We put the spare cassette on the bike rack when it is full, then just tie it down with bungee straps, works a treat for us


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> My cassette is the c400 long & thin capacity 18.5 ltrs fills in  about 3.5 days so about 5 ltrs a day , avg healthy male urinates 2 Lts a day by using a pee bottle (I have a 2ltr fabric conditioner bottle ) emptied into hedgerow etc I can extend the normal 3-4days to 5-6 ,
> I previously carried a cleaned & bleached cassette as a spare for 3 years and never took it out of the sealed bag I'd put it in


Yes
Pee bottle is good..as long as the fabric conditioner does not make things too soft !


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 9, 2020)

The thought of carrying a spare cassette full of shit around makes me cringe.  so un necessary with the true Wilder system available  ??


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have to say if I had to resort to decanting and storing human waste onboard to stretch out my time away from a site to get rid of it I would give up motorhoming.
As to peeing in containers and sh-ting in doggy poo bags etc, no chance lol


----------



## Admin (Jun 9, 2020)

I carry a spare cassette in the garage and only use it in emergencies. If used it is sealed in a black bin liner.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have to say if I had to resort to decanting and storing human waste onboard to stretch out my time away from a site to get rid of it I would give up motorhoming.
> As to peeing in containers and sh-ting in doggy poo bags etc, no chance lol


No need to do it onboard..just find somewhere suitable...as I posted never had to do the decanting..Beware emergencies !
Plan B is always a good idea.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 9, 2020)

Imagine to scene.  It's a beautiful week away, half way though your trip you filled your plastic container and stored it out of sight and mind.  The last night you are happy and content with a wonderful week away.  You haven't been sleeping long.  BANG!  what the hell was that.  The odour soon helps you figure out what happened.  Hope you all have enjoyed your dinners


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 9, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Imagine to scene.  It's a beautiful week away, half way though your trip you filled your plastic container and stored it out of sight and mind.  The last night you are happy and content with a wonderful week away.  You haven't been sleeping long.  BANG!  what the hell was that.  The odour soon helps you figure out what happened.  Hope you all have enjoyed your dinners


Yeah but you only use these spares when the ground is too hard to dig a hole lol


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 9, 2020)

cronkle said:


> In the back of my mind I knew that I had seen a carrier that would store a spare. Never used one but here it is:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fiamma-04778-01-Porta-Kassett/dp/B000ZLVQXY
> 
> Cheaper ones are available elsewhere but this add has explanatory diagrams.


Thanks. Looks useful, but a bit pricey. Can you recollect any others, I’m not having any luck finding alternatives online.


----------



## Deleted member 47296 (Jun 9, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Thanks. Looks useful, but a bit pricey. Can you recollect any others, I’m not having any luck finding alternatives online.


Sorry, that's the only model I could remember. These are the cheapest I could find.https://www.leisureoutlet.com/waste-carriers/water-and-waste/camping-and-outdoors/14341-fiamma-porta-kassett-standard-toilet-tank-container?gclid=CjwKCAjw5vz2BRAtEiwAbcVILxqD3q_1FbpjZRHTiSLHlNg0bFW3bFU7KLcgNmsSIDZIU-N8FYugGBoCk84QAvD_BwE 

Have you though about taking the idea and indulging in a bit of diy?


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 9, 2020)

a mate of mine pete has a 15 yr old adria and that comes with a spare cassette in a purpose built drawer in the skirt of the van , it’s really set up for wilding as it also has a second wastewater tank , wish the converters would fit these sort of extras instead of glitzy bits


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 9, 2020)

If you want your cassette to last longer ,you have to think outside of the bog


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 9, 2020)

cronkle said:


> Sorry, that's the only model I could remember. These are the cheapest I could find.https://www.leisureoutlet.com/waste-carriers/water-and-waste/camping-and-outdoors/14341-fiamma-porta-kassett-standard-toilet-tank-container?gclid=CjwKCAjw5vz2BRAtEiwAbcVILxqD3q_1FbpjZRHTiSLHlNg0bFW3bFU7KLcgNmsSIDZIU-N8FYugGBoCk84QAvD_BwE
> 
> Have you though about taking the idea and indulging in a bit of diy?


The diy is tempting, it would be simple enough, but I have to admit after 15 years of fettling a hundred year old barge I’m all DIYed out.


----------



## Deleted member 47296 (Jun 9, 2020)

I had considered the diy thing myself but with one of those things slung under my van I was worried that my skills would not be up to it and the result could be a bit of a Barnes-Wallis on the M6.


----------



## korky (Jun 9, 2020)

witzend said:


> There are 20 ltr containers with a large enough filler which you can empty your cassette into and possibly stand up right in your locker no chance of smell or leaks + much cheaper than a spare cassette. I got mine from a dairy farm he had a pile outside dairy but they do similar cans for home brewers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah much cheaper than a spare cassette. I got a grey water container,the kind that slides under a caravan,from Aldi when they were having a camping promotion.Larger capacity than my cassette and only £9.99.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 9, 2020)

cronkle said:


> I had considered the diy thing myself but with one of those things slung under my van I was worried that my skills would not be up to it and the result could be a bit of a Barnes-Wallis on the M6.


I managed the diy version on our 2019 Ducato based PVC. The ducato chassis just allows a spare cassette to the left of the spare wheel. All encased in a diy fibreglass box. It was in constant use when travelling in Europe earlier this year, until the UK government said there was a great party at home we shouldn't miss!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> The thought of carrying a spare cassette full of shit around makes me cringe.  so un necessary with the true Wilder system available  ??


The thought of driving around with any cassette full of shit never mind a spare one which is why I am in the I shit in a bag group I just cannot bring myself to empty a cassette full of regurgitated shite.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

You wussy's remind me of Izzy when in NZ. I did my back in, just couldn't bend without going through 22 shades of agony. Cassette emptying time came so said to Izzy that she will have to do it.
On goes a scarf around her face, her reading glasses on, parka on fully zipped up to her nose, hat on, parka hood up, overtrousers on, Marigolds on, walking boots on.
She opens the spout cap, starts to gag, puts the cassette down, nearly crying saying she can't do it.
You've got to do it, says I
She picks it up again.
Tilts it, the first glug came out, she screamed and dropped the cassette.
Pick the fecking thing up, tilt it and press the yellow button to release the pressure and contents, I say.
She picks it up again, tilts it, presses the button.
A deluge of waste issues forth.

Then she drops the feckin cassette into the pit!!!

Bleedin' muggin's here has to fish the cassette out covered in shite and not just ours.

I now never let her anywhere near a cassette, back pain or no back pain!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have to say if I had to resort to decanting and storing human waste onboard to stretch out my time away from a site to get rid





izwozral said:


> You wussy's remind me of Izzy when in NZ. I did my back in, just couldn't bend without going through 22 shades of agony. Cassette emptying time came so said to Izzy that she will have to do it.
> On goes a scarf around her face, her reading glasses on, parka on fully zipped up to her nose, hat on, parka hood up, overtrousers on, Marigolds on, walking boots on.
> She opens the spout cap, starts to gag, puts the cassette down, nearly crying saying she can't do it.
> You've got to do it, says I
> ...


That would be me I just cannot do it which is the main reason there are no number 2s in my cassette in 37 + years of having campervans and now motorhome I think on maybe 5/6 emergency occasions my cassettes or ports potties have been pee only .


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 10, 2020)

izwozral said:


> You wussy's remind me of Izzy when in NZ. I did my back in, just couldn't bend without going through 22 shades of agony. Cassette emptying time came so said to Izzy that she will have to do it.
> On goes a scarf around her face, her reading glasses on, parka on fully zipped up to her nose, hat on, parka hood up, overtrousers on, Marigolds on, walking boots on.
> She opens the spout cap, starts to gag, puts the cassette down, nearly crying saying she can't do it.
> You've got to do it, says I
> ...


I think Izzy has you well trained Ral!


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 10, 2020)

I find it hilarious to watch the gauntlet/Marigold brigade marching off to the borne all kitted up.  Do they put their PPE on when cleaning botty for normal?


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> I find it hilarious to watch the gauntlet/Marigold brigade marching off to the borne all kitted up.  Do they put their PPI on when cleaning botty for normal?



Annie has one of these


----------



## Drover (Jun 10, 2020)

We have a spare cassette (not new) in a black bin bag in the garage. (No smells).
It has sat in there for about 5 years since the last use. It has come very close to being used 
Wild Camping ...... have shovel will travel


----------



## glenm (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi have you thought about buying a RADAR key which gives you access to disabled toilets anytime


----------



## DnK (Jun 10, 2020)

Canal and River trust service key is another one good to have Canal & River Trust


----------



## suneye (Jun 10, 2020)

Composting loo with separator.  We had a cassette toilet in our last van and it was OK until emptying time!!!!  Never want to do that again.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

suneye said:


> Composting loo with separator.  We had a cassette toilet in our last van and it was OK until emptying time!!!!  Never want to do that again.


A mate of mine decided to go to a composting toilet after his Thetford toilet broke as everyone that had one told him it was brilliant. Last week he sent me a pic of his van and he has taken the bathroom/toilet out altother. When I asked him why he said he couldn’t cope with the smell lol

He does work full time on a site in Devon from March to November so has access to toilet and showers there as his boss has given him a plot to stay on during lock down and for the rest of the season.


----------



## suneye (Jun 10, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> A mate of mine decided to go to a composting toilet after his Thetford toilet broke as everyone that had one told him it was brilliant. Last week he sent me a pic of his van and he has taken the bathroom/toilet out altother. When I asked him why he said he couldn’t cope with the smell lol
> 
> He does work full time on a site in Devon from March to November so has access to toilet and showers there as his boss has given him a plot to stay on during lock down and for the rest of the season.


I wonder why everyone else was saying it was brilliant and his wasn't Maybe his set up wasn't right.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

suneye said:


> I wonder why everyone else was saying it was brilliant and his wasn't Maybe his set up wasn't right.


No idea, it wasn’t a bought one but something he made himself from their ideas.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> The thought of driving around with any cassette full of shit never mind a spare one which is why I am in the I shit in a bag group I just cannot bring myself to empty a cassette full of regurgitated shite.


Is that why your fire pit has  unique  fragrance.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Is that why your fire pit has  unique  fragrance.


Yes my dear it is common knowledge that at some meets when you old dodderers go to bed a 9pm I burn my shit on the campfire unless it’s in someone else’s fire pit then that’s a no no.


----------



## redhand (Jun 10, 2020)

I have worked in NHS fourty years 25 of those as a nurse so pish/shite have no effect on me. That is until I got a MH and  saw old German dodderers emptying their swill out.
For us its SAS style in a bag and a container  if you want to prolong emptying time


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 10, 2020)

redhand said:


> I have worked in NHS fourty years 25 of those as a nurse so pish/shite have no effect on me. That is until I got a MH and  saw old German dodderers emptying their swill out.
> For us its SAS style in a bag and a container  if you want to prolong emptying time


Hmmm. Brownhand?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 10, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Hmmm. Brownhand?


My thought is yet more plastic waste than no one will recycle


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jun 11, 2020)

We have a barrel we empty in to..also when in Spain/Portugal/uk for long periods of wild camping I pee in to empty 6 ltr water bottles..
Can last up to 2 weeks then find a  toilet dump.


. 

.


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 11, 2020)

I used to have a Frankia motorhome, they have a locker with a spare cassette as standard. It would be a  good idea if some other manufacturer's at least had it as an option especially some of the larger Van's where there is adequate space.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 11, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> We have a barrel we empty in to..also when in Spain/Portugal/uk for long periods of wild camping I pee in to empty 6 ltr water bottles..
> Can last up to 2 weeks then find a  toilet dump.
> 
> 
> ...


Does the barrel expand as it’s contents decompose? I’ve got one of those waste water barrels with the two caps, which I no longer use for grey water. I wanted to explore the underslung option as we only have a 6m van so internal space is at a premium.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 11, 2020)

Has anyone thought of a underslung holding tank with  loo connected to it.
Outlet could be connected into ex sys with a none return valve to stop blow back. pump out at speed on the m/way.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jun 11, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Does the barrel expand as it’s contents decompose? I’ve got one of those waste water barrels with the two caps, which I no longer use for grey water. I wanted to explore the underslung option as we only have a 6m van so internal space is at a premium.


No problem with barrel expanding .it works for us.


----------



## spigot (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone handy at DIY can make an underslung cradle to hold a cassette


 from slotted angle that winds down like the spare wheel.
Instructions to make this were in the Dec 2017 issue of MMM.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 11, 2020)

spigot said:


> Anyone handy at DIY can make an underslung cradle to hold a cassetteView attachment 83180 from slotted angle that winds down like the spare wheel.
> Instructions to make this were in the Dec 2017 issue of MMM.
> View attachment 83181


Thanks. Having sold my welder to another WC member welding is no more an option, however I can make up a simple riveted aluminium sheet box with hinge down base tray that does pretty much what the Fiamma device does. F don’t do one that fits our C225 cassette. Just need to check out what Roller Team use for their floor panels before thinking about fixings.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Has anyone thought of a underslung holding tank with  loo connected to it.
> Outlet could be connected into ex sys with a none return valve to stop blow back. pump out at speed on the m/way.


Many manufacturers inject urine into the exhaust any ways.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 11, 2020)

spigot said:


> Anyone handy at DIY can make an underslung cradle to hold a cassetteView attachment 83180 from slotted angle that winds down like the spare wheel.
> Instructions to make this were in the Dec 2017 issue of MMM.
> View attachment 83181


This is the article I saw before creating a metal framed fibre glass box version to keep the cassette cleaner. Fits great under a 6m Ducato. Fiat even provide a nicely placed 12mm threaded hole in the chassis above the back axle for the hinged rear mount.


----------



## morrisgapyear (Jun 14, 2020)

The Fiamma porta cassette is the answer. Easy to fix and easy to use. We carried a spare empty cassette in this way for years. Just need to clean the thread on the screw up bolt after mucky weather. No spills or smells inside. You could always make your own under chassis sling - it’s not a complicated piece of kit.


----------



## desidog (Jun 14, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> I know a lot of you have a spare cassette. Where do you carry it? And do you get any problems like leakage or smells when stored full. We can go up to 5 days or so on water tank, but because of size of cassette can only last 2-3 days, which means we need a service place, loo or campsite every 2-3 days. Given likelihood of campsites being full and public loos closed I’m thinking of a spare to increase our range. Problem is I don’t have an outside locker to store a full cassette, only a large vertical locker which opens both inside and out...hence the question.


I've carried a spare cassette in the under floor locker all ready primed with chemical and small amount of water, so it's a quick change.
The full one goes back in the locker ready for disposal at next site with facilities, no problem with leakage or smells, it was the best thing we ever did,as it's very stressful if your toilet is full and you are unable to find a toilet quickly. 
My advice is, get one you won't regret it.


----------



## Donsider (Jun 14, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> I know a lot of you have a spare cassette. Where do you carry it? And do you get any problems like leakage or smells when stored full. We can go up to 5 days or so on water tank, but because of size of cassette can only last 2-3 days, which means we need a service place, loo or campsite every 2-3 days. Given likelihood of campsites being full and public loos closed I’m thinking of a spare to increase our range. Problem is I don’t have an outside locker to store a full cassette, only a large vertical locker which opens both inside and out...hence the question.


We have plenty of space so no problem there.I have a small container I use for number one,and use the cassette for number two,should save you a couple of days.Also cut down on the beer.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 14, 2020)

From the unpleasant times I've spent in hospital, urinating into a bottle is something I'd rather not do as a habit.


----------



## RCZ White (Jun 14, 2020)

We have our spare vertically in the Gas locker.  No stress when it’s full and place the full one under the van until we move or can empty it if we’re on site.  We have a 15ltr Gas not two 7’s so we could do that and keep a spare 7 in the van.  Never travelled with it full in that place so can’t comment on leakage but I suppose you could leave it horizontal in the van or in a bag in the locker.  Works for us and really reduces stress at 2am when it’s wet and windy and the kids say”Dad the Red Lights on”


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 14, 2020)

Donsider said:


> We have plenty of space so no problem there.I have a small container I use for number one,and use the cassette for number two,should save you a couple of days.Also cut down on the beer.


Already doing that, trying to extend from 3 days to 6.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 14, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Already doing that, trying to extend from 3 days to 6.



Barge we do 3 days WC one night on a site, then 3 more nights WC.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 14, 2020)

morrisgapyear said:


> The Fiamma porta cassette is the answer. Easy to fix and easy to use. We carried a spare empty cassette in this way for years. Just need to clean the thread on the screw up bolt after mucky weather. No spills or smells inside. You could always make your own under chassis sling - it’s not a complicated piece of kit.


Sadly can’t get one for our van cassette they don’t make them yet. Looked at making up my own from aluminium sheet. Easy enough but just discovered the underfloor construction isn’t man enough to take screws with any weight on and would need a subframe...to much hassle and more weight. Looks like squeezing a shelf in the locker may be easiest.


----------

